# Driving for Lyft means you get to have tips!



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

umm, not really. Yesterday driving for Lyft for the first time, out of 7 rides I got a single $2 tip. I got more tips with Uber.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

Just be glad you got paid at all. People in Donation Markets tend to get $0 fares.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

That is just unbelievable that can happen. Why would anyone drive in that market?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That is just unbelievable that can happen. Why would anyone drive in that market?


Exactly! I just discovered this fact after seeing my trip statement this morning. I got wallet raped by frat boys.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you have the option to set a minimum donation on the fare?


----------



## Kristin Bednarz (Sep 20, 2014)

We don't have lyft in my area. How does their system differ in payment?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Kristin Bednarz said:


> We don't have lyft in my area. How does their system differ in payment?


They have some markets that are by donation. The customer can choose to pay you nothing.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Do you have the option to set a minimum donation on the fare?


I don't think my market is donation. btw, 7 trips with Lyft yesterday, $2.00 in tips AGAIN!!! 10 trips with Uber, $30 in tips!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I don't think my market is donation. btw, 7 trips with Lyft yesterday, $2.00 in tips AGAIN!!! 10 trips with Uber, $30 in tips!!


Congrats.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That is just unbelievable that can happen. Why would anyone drive in that market?


Lyft claims that it doesn't happen often and you can "prevent" it by setting your preferences to not pick up people who donate less than 90%. However if you get someone that is new it doesn't matter. It happened to me TWICE in one night. Not a happy camper.

Luckily I haven't had it happen on a weekend, just on a week day.

Still, I'm greatly considering dropping Lyft because of that when Uber gets back with me.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I get tipped about the same percentage of times on both Lyft and Uber (perhaps 2o% of trips), but there's one difference. Lyft tips on the app average about $2, while Uber tips in cash are usually between $3 and $5, sometimes more -- and every now and then someone will hand me a $20. The most I have ever been tipped on Lyft is $5.

That's why if Uber ever adds a tipping option to their app, a lot of drivers will be surprised when their tips actually decrease instead of making them filthy rich, like some think will happen.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> umm, not really. Yesterday driving for Lyft for the first time, out of 7 rides I got a single $2 tip. I got more tips with Uber.


Was it actually a tip, or just _prime time_? They add the _prime time_ as a "tip" on Lyft.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Brandy said:


> Lyft claims that it doesn't happen often and you can "prevent" it by setting your preferences to not pick up people who donate less than 90%. However if you get someone that is new it doesn't matter. It happened to me TWICE in one night. Not a happy camper.
> 
> Luckily I haven't had it happen on a weekend, just on a week day.
> 
> Still, I'm greatly considering dropping Lyft because of that when Uber gets back with me.


I'd drop'em over that. Or I would just not drive for them until it changed if that's an option.

And this is from the guy who has given people free rides.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Was it actually a tip, or just _prime time_? They add the _prime time_ as a "tip" on Lyft.


It was the tip. On the bottom it says "Prime Time rides are in green, and tips are shown in black (100% of tips go to drivers)." So it is clear on my breakdown where the tips (or 'tip' I should say) were.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I'd drop'em over that. Or I would just not drive for them until it changed if that's an option.
> 
> And this is from the guy who has given people free rides.


I don't think they can and still operate in that city. That is their way to get around the law in some municipalities.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> It was the tip. On the bottom it says "Prime Time rides are in green, and tips are shown in black (100% of tips go to drivers)." So it is clear on my breakdown where the tips (or 'tip' I should say) were.


They must have changed it since I actually drove for them. I haven't bothered for the last few weeks because Uber has been consistently surging more often and higher than Lyft. They used to include prime time bonuses in with tips.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I get tipped about the same percentage of times on both Lyft and Uber (perhaps 2o% of trips), but there's one difference. Lyft tips on the app average about $2, while Uber tips in cash are usually between $3 and $5, sometimes more -- and every now and then someone will hand me a $20. The most I have ever been tipped on Lyft is $5.
> 
> That's why if Uber ever adds a tipping option to their app, a lot of drivers will be surprised when their tips actually decrease instead of making them filthy rich, like some think will happen.


Different for me. I would say my Lyft tip average is 30-50%, depending on the day. I rarely get tips from Uber passengers. It's like they successfully "conditioned" the riders here that "the tip is included" or "you're not supposed to tip". It honestly is quite rare.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I'd drop'em over that. Or I would just not drive for them until it changed if that's an option.
> 
> And this is from the guy who has given people free rides.


As soon as Uber gets back with me thats the plan. I was already cleared to drive by now with Lyft, not sure what Uber is dragging their feet on. Emailing them has been of zero help. Hope I get my phone by the weekend!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've gotten larger individual tips on uber but I do way more rides on uber than lyft 

So even though the individual tip amounts have been less on lyft I would say it balances out considering I only do 4 or 5 lyft rides vs 10 to 12 uber rides per night. 

The tip/no tip ratio on lyft is better considering it's less rides I guess 

I would be satisfied if uber just stopped promoting its "no tip necessary" policy and eventually the riders would do what's natural in this industry. Become inclined to tip. Cash money.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

@driveLA , it's much the same here in Houston. But I have had a few nights that I have gotten 8-10 Lyft requests from 6-12AM. And that was while accepting Uber rides too so not sure how many I might have gotten. I may try to run only Lyft one night to test it out. Problem is that Lyft rides tend to be further apart because there are fewer drivers. If they just keep increasing users, it will be fine.


----------

